# cod2 patch 1.3 issues?



## chris0dante (Aug 12, 2008)

i recently installed cod2 again after having it uninstalled. I installed the 1.3 patch and started up cod2. When i go to play a game on server that has the 1.3 it says how i cant play on the server because cod hasnt been updated to 1.3 but i cant see how thats not true because i installed the patch and when i go to reinstall it says that the patch cant be applied because cod2 is updated up to or beyond what the patch can do but i cant play on any servers that have the 1.3 patch. So that is my problem.


----------

